# Mixing lipcolors to create new and varied shades...



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm an extremely creative soul and love to experiment with color whether its my hair, clothing and most definitely makeup especially lipsticks... I've been playing chemist at home and creating new colors with lipsticks I already own... And no I'm not ruining my l/s collection because I apply one color to the top and one to the bottom for a 50/50 mashup or with a lipbrush for a more detailed ratio depending on my desired shade intensity... I also might add clear lipglass for the ultimate shine or to sheer things out... Here r some examples I love to wear: Cyber + Up the Amp= a beautiful muted purple, VG Nicki + Morange = a beautiful bright coral, Snob + Up the Amp = a pretty medium lavender... Its all about playing around with color to satisfy ur own needs and desires so alter colors as u like and most of all HAVE FUN!!! Please share ur recipes and thoughts if u have any


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

I often have to mix lipstick colors till I'm satisfied that it suits me  I love Mac Angel + Please Me = A bright wearable pink with a little frost. Mac Blankety + Creme Cup = A pretty nude more on the pinky side. Revlon Soft Nude + Revlon Luminous Pink = A nude with a pink sheen.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2012)

I should try this. I don't experiment with mixing lipsticks shades too much, but I do play around with pairing lipstick to different lip pencils and glosses. One combo that I remember off the top of my head is Currant l/p + Fushion Pink + All Of My Purple Life l/g. It was this really pretty multidimensional orange-pink-purple shade.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I often have to mix lipstick colors till I'm satisfied that it suits me  I love Mac Angel + Please Me = A bright wearable pink with a little frost. Mac Blankety + Creme Cup = A pretty nude more on the pinky side. Revlon Soft Nude + Revlon Luminous Pink = A nude with a pink sheen.


 I LOVE Blankety!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I should try this. I don't experiment with mixing lipsticks shades too much, but I do play around with pairing lipstick to different lip pencils and glosses. One combo that I remember off the top of my head is Currant l/p + Fushion Pink + All Of My Purple Life l/g. It was this really pretty multidimensional orange-pink-purple shade.


 Sounds really pretty... Currant l/l rules as does Magenta!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is right down my alley!

  	I've been searching for something like this!

  	THX for starting it!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2012)

I do a lot of mixing l/l with l/s to change the appearance or add depth.

  	VGII + plum l/p
  	O l/s + a variety of l/p: Currant, Vino, Nightmoth, Chestnut - changes the way O looks.
  	Ruby Woo l/s + different liner - Currant, Mahogany, Cherry - either line lips only & fill in w/lipstick or completely shade lips w/liner and cover w/lip stick.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I do a lot of mixing l/l with l/s to change the appearance or add depth.  VGII + plum l/p O l/s + a variety of l/p: Currant, Vino, Nightmoth, Chestnut - changes the way O looks. Ruby Woo l/s + different liner - Currant, Mahogany, Cherry - either line lips only & fill in w/lipstick or completely shade lips w/liner and cover w/lip stick.


Vino!!! Im pretty sure that was my 1st ever MAC l/l lol


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 16, 2012)

I need to try Snob + Up the Amp sounds really pretty. My go to pinky nude lip is St Germain + Boy Bait cremesheen glass, don't have a lot nudes so I often do this combo a lot. I need to pick up Blankety since everyone likes it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Sabriney said:


> I need to try Snob + Up the Amp sounds really pretty. My go to pinky nude lip is St Germain + Boy Bait cremesheen glass, don't have a lot nudes so I often do this combo a lot. I need to pick up Blankety since everyone likes it.


Blankety is a must-buy!!! Ull wonder how u ever lived w/out it lol  I stopped using Boy Bait because of its cost per use but its phenominal...


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 17, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pinkcrush* 



Blankety is a must-buy!!! Ull wonder how u ever lived w/out it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I stopped using Boy Bait because of its cost per use but its phenominal...


  If I couldn't get Boy Bait at my CCO I would stop using it too lol.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 17, 2012)

OK!!! I mos def hear u on that lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 22, 2012)

I was bored at work so I put on a concoction of VG Nicki, Reel Sexy, Morange and a lil bit of Sail La Vie and came up with most beautiful amplified coral shade... I wish I knew how 2 post pics!!! Get out ur lipbrush n experiment girls


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 23, 2012)

Night Violet Mattene and Upnthe Amp...... Nice Mid-dark purple


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Night Violet Mattene and Upnthe Amp...... Nice Mid-dark purple


Yea girl I do that with Cyber and UTA and its gorgeous!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 24, 2012)

I actually wanted to buy Cyber or Rebel but I figured I have Night Violet and I barely use that so why bother. A mix I also like is ELF lip pencil in Tea Rose or Lavender Whip mix with UTA... I like my different variations of purple lipstick ha.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 24, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> I actually wanted to buy Cyber or Rebel but I figured I have Night Violet and I barely use that so why bother. A mix I also like is ELF lip pencil in Tea Rose or Lavender Whip mix with UTA... I like my different variations of purple lipstick ha.


4 a Heroine-like color mix Magenta l/l with Prestige e/l in Magnetic... Presto!!! A vivid amplified red-violet!!! Add clear gloss if u desire


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 24, 2012)

Sabriney said:


> I need to try Snob + Up the Amp sounds really pretty. My go to pinky nude lip is *St Germain + Boy Bait *cremesheen glass, don't have a lot nudes so I often do this combo a lot. I need to pick up Blankety since everyone likes it.


  	Oh - interesting combo - I'll give that a try since I have both of those. Thx for posting!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 4, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Night Violet Mattene and Upnthe Amp...... Nice Mid-dark purple


  	Thanks for posting that one! I don't have Up the Amp yet. I guess I'll try something else w/Night Violet.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 1, 2012)

I live mixing DMGM Red Spice with Dianna of london's sparkling beige.. it creates a wonderful look


----------

